# A Look at the World of Obamacare



## celtic_crippler (Aug 27, 2009)

The phone rings and the lady of the house answers, 'Hello?' 
'Mrs Adams, please.' 

'Speaking.' 

'Mrs Adams, this is Dr. Jones at Delray Hospital Laboratory. When your husband's doctor sent his biopsy to the lab last week, a biopsy from another Mr. Adams arrived as well. 

We are now uncertain which one belongs to your husband. Frankly, either way the results are not too good.' 


'What do you mean?' Mrs. Adams asks nervously.. 

'Well, one of the specimens tested positive for Alzheimer's and the other one tested positive for HIV. We can't tell which is which.' 

'That's dreadful! Can you do the test again?' questioned Mrs. Adams. 

'Normally we can, but the New Federal Medical Plan will only pay for these expensive tests one time.' 

'Well, what am I supposed to do now?' 

'The folks in Washington recommend that you drop your husband off somewhere in the middle of town. If he finds his way home, don't sleep with him.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 27, 2009)

You know after I left this post I started to think these could really happen if we are not careful.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Aug 27, 2009)

It doesn't matter Terry. Obama is probably going to lose the next election, a Republican will be in office, and he/she will get rid of 'Obamacare', Medicare, Medicade, and probably double Congresses benefits just because.


----------



## CoryKS (Aug 27, 2009)

CuongNhuka said:


> It doesn't matter Terry. Obama is probably going to lose the next election, a Republican will be in office, and he/she will get rid of 'Obamacare', Medicare, Medicade, and probably double Congresses benefits just because.


 
Looks like Medicare's in trouble either way then.  But we'll be sure to keep some health care in place for Democratic party leaders who habitually shoot themselves in the foot.


----------



## JDenver (Aug 27, 2009)

It's pretty funny, thanks!

Not to turn this one into a political discussion, but here in Canada when my wife was exhibiting possible neurological issues, she got 5 tests, some of them DOUBLES, all of them expensive, all in about 2-3 months.  It wasn't even life threatening.

so.........


----------



## CuongNhuka (Aug 27, 2009)

JDenver said:


> It's pretty funny, thanks!
> 
> Not to turn this one into a political discussion, but here in Canada when my wife was exhibiting possible neurological issues, she got 5 tests, some of them DOUBLES, all of them expensive, all in about 2-3 months. It wasn't even life threatening.
> 
> so.........


 
Neither side of the debate is using any real aspect of truth in the debates. If the DNC really wanted healthcare reform, they'd do a cost-benefit analysis of every country and use that to figure out who has the best healthcare in the world (it's not France or the US, ignore the WHO and the GOP in this). I'm willing to bet money that it's Singapore.


----------



## still learning (Aug 27, 2009)

Hello,  One reporter mentions ...the bill is over 1500 pages...for Obama health care plans....

Even "Obama" ...is NOT sure what all facts...in it!    

For the people who wrote it...is was mentions...NOT written well and is NOT complete to answer many questions being ask today..

WHY DON'T THEY MAKE THE "HEALTH CARE BILL" ...MADE AVAVIALBLE FOR all to see!

Aloha,


----------



## celtic_crippler (Aug 28, 2009)

still learning said:


> Hello, One reporter mentions ...the bill is over 1500 pages...for Obama health care plans....
> 
> Even "Obama" ...is NOT sure what all facts...in it!
> 
> ...


 
Here you go, have at it. HR3200


----------

